

I Just Want a Dumb TV - msoad
http://gizmodo.com/5728167/i-just-want-a-dumb-tv

======
joemclarke
I agree, I have an LG smart tv but never use the streaming apps because they
aren't that great. The interface/experience on Roku and Apple TV is so much
better.

------
euxneks
Also, you can replace the smart part if you get a dumb TV.

